# North East Spain



## jacquigem (Jul 3, 2021)

Hi, currently in L'estartit with a plan to visit Andorra next week end for Tour De France. Any recommendations? Looking for countryside lakes, rivers,walks for ourselves and dog .

Thanks


----------



## jacquigem (Jul 3, 2021)

Just correcting North West  to North  East,  I hope !


----------



## alcam (Jul 4, 2021)

jacquigem said:


> Hi, currently in L'estartit with a plan to visit Andorra next week end for Tour De France. Any recommendations? Looking for countryside lakes, rivers,walks for ourselves and dog .
> 
> Thanks


Besalu is a nice place to stop


----------



## Jo001 (Jul 5, 2021)

On the Spanish side, we have spent the night at the ski car park at La Molina just off the N260. Nice and quiet (apart from hearing wolves but that's another story).

On the French side there is an aire at Ax les Thermes which is an interesting town to visit with hot springs, then a nice aire at Les Cabanes, both on the N20.


----------



## myvanwy (Jul 5, 2021)

Yep. Very noisy fans of which Im one.


----------



## witzend (Jul 6, 2021)

Pick your spot and park up at least the day before if you want a roadside spot


----------



## rugbyken (Jul 6, 2021)

how far over are you going the pilgrim trail to santiago de compeseta is nice & near palencia is Ampudia lovely old town with galleried overhanging houses & cobbled streets plus a 


castle etc & free wet services


----------



## John H (Jul 6, 2021)

There is an aire at Urgell, just south of the Andorra border - a very interesting town, whose bishop is one of the joint rulers of Andorra (along with the President of France!). Enjoy the cycling - although it is turning into a one-horse race, it has nonetheless been fascinating.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 6, 2021)

Been to Spain once and I could not wate to get out of the heat and home, just like a turkey in an oven.


----------



## jacquigem (Jul 6, 2021)

witzend said:


> Pick your spot and park up at least the day before if you want a roadside spot


Thanks Witzend, I think I am booked on a campsite in Canillo ? Tour passes thru town I believe.  Mrs needs air con in these temperatures although hoping it will be  lot cooler at night with the altitude


----------



## jacquigem (Jul 6, 2021)

Jo001 said:


> On the Spanish side, we have spent the night at the ski car park at La Molina just off the N260. Nice and quiet (apart from hearing wolves but that's another story).
> 
> On the French side there is an aire at Ax les Thermes which is an interesting town to visit with hot springs, then a nice aire at Les Cabanes, both on the N20.


Thanks Jan, La Molina looks good and would love to hear the wolves. Haven't decided yet on French or Spanish side yet but other 2 places look good.


----------



## jacquigem (Jul 6, 2021)

rugbyken said:


> how far over are you going the pilgrim trail to santiago de compeseta is nice & near palencia is Ampudia lovely old town with galleried overhanging houses & cobbled streets plus a View attachment 99639castle etc & free wet services


Thanks Ken, looks a really interesting town and definitely on our visit list. Haven't decided how far west we will follow the trail as ideally want to return to UK for a couple of months if Covid allows. We are both double jabbed and covid recoveries.


----------



## jacquigem (Jul 6, 2021)

John H said:


> There is an aire at Urgell, just south of the Andorra border - a very interesting town, whose bishop is one of the joint rulers of Andorra (along with the President of France!). Enjoy the cycling - although it is turning into a one-horse race, it has nonetheless been fascinating.


Thanks John, definitely will want to visit Urgell looks our sort of place. Watched the tour in Yorkshire, can't say it was riveting sport even watching the peleton flying up Buttertups as though it was not there  . Just enjoyed the whole atmosphere of the day


----------



## jacquigem (Jul 6, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Been to Spain once and I could not wate to get out of the heat and home, just like a turkey in an oven.


We can understand that Ken, part of the reason we are leaving Costa Blanca and heading for the hills. Missus has invested in an air con unit but that needs leccy ?


----------



## jacquigem (Jul 6, 2021)

alcam said:


> Besalu is a nice place to stop


Thanks Alcam, looks like a place we should definitely visit


----------



## witzend (Jul 6, 2021)

jacquigem said:


> Thanks Witzend, I think I am booked on a campsite in Canillo ? Tour passes thru town I believe.


You should get a good look at the Carnival prior to the riders coming thru but we prefer to locate somewhere on a steep climb where the riders are spaced out an slower.


----------



## jacquigem (Jul 6, 2021)

witzend said:


> You should get a good look at the Carnival prior to the riders coming thru but we prefer to locate somewhere on a steep climb where the riders are spaced out an slower.


Yes Witzend, agreed, that's why we chose Buttertups pass in UK. They still came past at an amazing pace and eating chocolate bars I recall. Impressive doesn't do it justice. Just looking forward to the atmosphere


----------

